

Why PouchDB? CouchDB in the browser - daleharvey
http://arandomurl.com/2012/03/27/pouchdb-is-couchdb-in-the-browser.html

======
lucian1900
Very interesting. I've pondered building something similar when I needed
client-server replication for a project, but for that it ended up being easier
to just use Backbone.js and a server-side API written in Python.

------
sktrdie
This is interesting, but how does PouchDB replicate to an external server with
the same origin policy implemented by most browsers?

~~~
daleharvey
There are 2/3 solution, CouchDB can serve arbitrary files over HTTP, you can
have a proxy to server your app and the couch api from the same host, or you,
and the other is CORS, CouchDB doesnt natively support CORS yet but that is
coming very soon, in the meantime I have been using a node.js CORS proxy

